# Yikes!!! Missing Bolt



## ricksherri (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi All,

I have been preping my camper for the camping season. While checking my wheel lugs, I noticed one of the leaf spring bolts was not snug to the mounting part of the frame. I reached behind to see if the nut was loose and to my surprise it was completely missing!!!









My terminology might be off the mark, but basicallybetween the 2 wheels where the suspension for the trailer axels mount to the trailer frame. There are a few bolts used to hold all that together.

I am not sure if it was a fluke on my trailer but I recommend everyone take a look at theirs prior to hitting the road. This would be a bad situation if the bolt let go on the road.

Just sharing the info.

Regards,
Rick


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

In between the tires there should be 5 bolts.

The top one connects the T bracket to the frame and is a pivot point. On the arms of the T bracket hang the plates that hold the leaf springs. The plates have 2 bolts each.

Which bolt was missing the nut? Did you find any other loose ones on either side??


----------



## ricksherri (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Yes, we are talking about the rocker assembly ( I am a software guy by trade, I gave it my best shot for the terminology







). I did check the other bolts/nuts and everything else looks good.

The one that is missing is the front right tire leaf spring to rocker assembly connection in between the 2 tires.

Anyone happen to know what the size of the nut is and what the torque specs are on it?

Anyone else ever seen this before?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## topcat (Mar 15, 2006)

[quote name='ricksherri' date='Apr 22 2006, 11:09 PM']
Hi All,

I have been preping my camper for the camping season. While checking my wheel lugs, I noticed one of the leaf spring bolts was not snug to the mounting part of the frame. I reached behind to see if the nut was loose and to my surprise it was completely missing!!!









My terminology might be off the mark, but basicallybetween the 2 wheels where the suspension for the trailer axels mount to the trailer frame. There are a few bolts used to hold all that together.

I am not sure if it was a fluke on my trailer but I recommend everyone take a look at theirs prior to hitting the road. This would be a bad situation if the bolt let go on the road.

Just sharing the info.

Regards,
Rick
[snapback]103877[/snapback]​I lost a bolt too mine went to the frame from the leaf spring .Made the axeles swing out of allignment.Glad I was off the highway.Outback coversd it after many phone calls.We received a DVD about wheel torque shortly therafter,coincidence I think not.I think mine was either missing or hand tight.I found the bolt and it was riding on the threads for some time.It would have been ugly if it happened on the highway!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I checked my trailer because I am in the middle of summerizing it. All bolts present and tight.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Another good thing to check out before hitting the road









Don


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks like something else that needs to be put on the checklist.

Thanks for the heads up.

C-Mac


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

That brings up a good question that should be highlighted - IS there a checklist for readying your camper for camping season? I'm interested in exactly this kind of thing not the packing part. Mechanical, electrical, plumbing systems...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> That brings up a good question that should be highlighted - IS there a checklist for readying your camper for camping season? I'm interested in exactly this kind of thing not the packing part. Mechanical, electrical, plumbing systems...
> [snapback]104377[/snapback]​


I was looking for the same, BBB, when we Summerized for the 1st time ever. Got a variety of ideas, but nothing really "all inclusive". I don't think there is any 1 place or list. Sure would be a great tool for Newbies! Seems everytime I log on, there's something else that I didn't even know to ask about/look for.









What's a poysin to do?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Sure now you tell me. Just got done checking brakes,greasing bearings, and replacing junk tires now I have to check for missing nuts









Thanks for the tip

John


----------



## Smokey (Dec 20, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Sure now you tell me. Just got done checking brakes,greasing bearings, and replacing junk tires now I have to check for missing nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up, Rick!









I will add that to the list.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Thats not good........I'll be checking mine the next time out.


----------

